# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  2016 ASCO Meeting Abstracts

## LowRoad

In loser Folge möchte ich ein paar, meiner Meinung nach, bemerkenswerte Abstracts präsentieren.


*Abstract No:5021*
_Does short-term androgen depletion add to high dose radiotherapy (80 Gy) in localized intermediate risk prostate cancer? Final analysis of GETUG 14 randomized trial_

Die Frage war hier, ob eine kurzeitige Testosteron-Entzugstherapie als Ergänzung zu einer Hochdosis Strahlentherapie auch bei mittleren Risikoprofil einen Vorteil bringt.

Das eine Testosteron-Entzugstherapie (ADT) ergänzend zur Strahlentherapie (RT) die Ergebnisse dieser Therapieform verbessert, ist wohl zwischenzeitlich unbestritten. Man geht dabei von einer synergistischen Verstärkung der Wirkung der Strahlentherapie aus. Könnte man die Strahlendosis aber weiter erhöhen würde sich eventuell einen mit etlichen Nebenwirkungen belegte ADT erübrigen, so die Hypothese.

Eingeschlossen wurden 377 Patienten. 191 erhielten eine RT mit 80Gy in 40 Fraktionen, bei 179 Patienten wurde diese Bestrahlung durch ein GnRH Agonist (Triptorelin) + Flutamid über 4 Monate, beginnend, 2 Monate vor der Bestrahlung, ergänzt. Nach 5 Jahren waren

76% frei von biochemischen Reziv im RT Arm84% frei von biochemischen Reziv im RT+ADT Arm 

Die Nachbeobachtungszeit war aber zu kurz um einen Bewertung dieser Therapieform auf das Gesamtüberleben, bzw. das krankheitsspezifische Überleben abzugeben. Trotzdem ist erstaunlich, dass selbst eine so kurze ADT eine Hochdosis Strahlentherapie doch noch positiv zu beeinflussen scheint.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Abstract No:5022*
_Final results of 2-dose fractionation of 177Lu-J591 for progressive metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer (mCRPC)._

Phase 1 und 2 Studien mit 177Lu-J591 Einzeldosis wurden bereits veröffentlicht. Wir stellten nun eine Hypothese auf, dass eine Dosis Fraktionierung die Sicherheit und die Wirksamkeit verbessern könnte.

Es gab 3 Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Behandlungen:


Einzeldosis  20mCi/m2Fraktionierung mit 2 *  40mCi/m2Fraktionierung mit 2 *  45mCi/m2 



Die Wirkung in den Metastasen konnte bei etwa 80% der Patienten bildgebend nachgewiesen werden, wobei die Patienten mit geringerer PSMA Expression eine weniger ausgeprägte Bildgebung zeigten und auch weniger auf die Therapie ansprachen. Die Nebenwirkungsrate war aber schon erheblich. Knapp die Hälfte der Patienten benötigte eine Thrombozytentransfusionen, 18% bekamen Leukine. 

Die Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens (OS), besonders im 2*45mCi/m2 Arm ist schon beeindruckend. Schön, dass uns diese Therapieoption hier in Deutschland zur Verfügung steht.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Andi,

mein Verständnis war, dass man in Deutschland meist drei Spritzen Lu-177 gibt. In einem Beitrag hier im Forum wurde gesagt, man könne bis zu sieben Spritzen geben.

Das die Amerikaner eine Studie daraus machen, wenn statt einer zwei Spritzen gegeben werden zeigt wohl wie neu die PSMA Therapie in den USA ist.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Diese Phase-II Studie mit 121 Patienten untersuche die Wirksamkeit des Prüfmedikamentes *Galeterone*, einem Testosteron-Blocker UND Androgenrezeptor-Antagonisten. Bedeutsam ist dabei, dass Galeterone offensichtlich auch noch wirksam ist, wenn Androgenrezeptor Splice Varianten, wie das *bekannte AR-V7 Phänomen* auftreten. In AR-V7 positiven Erkrankungen ist bekanntlich weder Abiraterone noch Enzalutamide wirksam. Bisher wird dann eine Docetaxel Chemo empfohlen. Könnte man hier noch ein Medikament unterhalt einer Chemo anbieten, dann wäre das für viel Patienten sicher ein besser verträgliche Therapieform.

Die Studie untersuche den AR-V7 Status anhand einer CTC Blutuntersuchung, welche ja auchhier in Deutschland verfügbar ist. Auffällig ist, dass die AR-V7 positiven Patienten (C-term loss +) besonders gut auf Galeterone angesprochen haben.

----------


## LowRoad

Real world skeletal related events (SREs) associated with oral treatments in patients with metastatic castration resistant prostate cancer (mCRPC).

Die Frage der hier nachgegangen wird ist, ob es mehr Skelett assoziierte Komplikationen (SRE) in Männern mit kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs gibt, wenn sie entweder zuerst mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamide behandelt werden? 

Wie auch hier im Forum öfters dargestellt, neigen die Patienten eher zum Antiandrogen Enzalutamide als zum Zweitlinien Testosteronblocker Abiraterone, der auch noch zusammen mit Prednisone gegeben werden muss. Die Wirksamkeit scheint in etwa vergleichbar, die Nebenwirkungen auch. Neuere Analysen zeigen, meiner Meinung nach, aber einen kleinen Vorteil für die Sequenz Abi-vor-Enza, insbesondere wenn *Abi mit 0.5mg Dexamethasone statt 2*5mg Prednisone* genommen wird.

Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Skelett assoziierte Komplikationen aus? Darunter versteht man behandlungsbedürftige Knochenschmerzen, Rückenmarkkompression, metastasenbedingte Knochenbrüche und Operationen. Dies bedingt dann meist eine Bettlägerigkeit der Pateinten, was mit verminderter Lebenserwartung assoziiert ist!






> *Schlussfolgerungen:*
> Patienten mit mCRPC, deren Therapie mit Abiraterone begann, hatten weniger SRE Ereignisse, im Vergleich mit denen, die mit Enzalutamide begannen, welche ein 34% höheres Risiko für SREs hatten.

----------


## LowRoad

Cabazitaxel vs docetaxel in chemotherapy-naive patients with metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer: A three-arm phase III study (FIRSTANA).

Wenn die Docetaxel Chemotherapie nicht mehr Wirksamkeit zeigt, kann und darf aktuell auf das Zweitlinienchemotherapeutikum Cabazitaxel gewechselt werden. Es hat einen ähnlichen Wirkmechanismus wie Docetaxel, zeigt aber weniger Resistenzbildung. Trotzdem wurde es bei der Einführung von vielen Ärzten als entbehrliches Me-Too Medikament angesehen, um mehr Profit aus der Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs herauszuschlagen, denn Docetaxel ist ja nun nicht mehr patentrechtlich geschützt.

Andere Ärzte sahen bei der Anwendung von Cabazitaxel eher weniger Nebenwirkungen bei ihren Patienten, und empfahlen es sogar als Erstlinien Chemotherapie. Die FIRSTANA Studie versuche nun diesen Sachverhalt aufzuklären. Zwischen 2011 und 1013 wurden insgesamt 1168 Patienten in die Studie aufgenommen. 

391 Patienten bekamen 20 mg/m² Cabazitaxel (C20)
389 Patienten bekamen 25 mg/m² Cabazitaxel (C25)
388 Patienten bekamen 75 mg/m² Docetaxel (D75)

Sowohl die Wirksamkeit, beim Gesamtüberleben (OS), als auch die Rate der Nebenwirkungen war vergleichbar:

OS: 24.5M für C20  25.2M für C25  24.3M für D75
Grad 3-4 Nebenwirkungen: 41.2% in C20 - 60.1% in C25 - 46.0% in D75




> Schlussfolgerungen: 
> C20 und C25 konnte keine Überlegenheit beim OS im Vergleich zu D75 für chemonaive Patienten mit mCRC nachweisen

----------


## eca_ch

> In loser Folge möchte ich ein paar, meiner Meinung nach, bemerkenswerte Abstracts präsentieren.
> 
> 
> *Abstract No:5021*
> _Does short-term androgen depletion add to high dose radiotherapy (80 Gy) in localized intermediate risk prostate cancer? Final analysis of GETUG 14 randomized trial_
> 
> Die Frage war hier, ob eine kurzeitige Testosteron-Entzugstherapie als Ergänzung zu einer Hochdosis Strahlentherapie auch bei mittleren Risikoprofil einen Vorteil bringt.
> 
> Das eine Testosteron-Entzugstherapie (ADT) ergänzend zur Strahlentherapie (RT) die Ergebnisse dieser Therapieform verbessert, ist wohl zwischenzeitlich unbestritten. Man geht dabei von einer synergistischen Verstärkung der Wirkung der Strahlentherapie aus. Könnte man die Strahlendosis aber weiter erhöhen würde sich eventuell einen mit etlichen Nebenwirkungen belegte ADT erübrigen, so die Hypothese.
> ...


ADT und Bestrahlung.. hmm...

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gibt es zwei Lehrmeinungen: 
- Die eine moechte moeglichst lange ohne systemische Therapie auskommen und lokal therapieren (bestrahlen), da so a) der Therapieerfolg besser abgeschaetzt werden kann ("haben wir getroffen") und b) die systemische Therapie als moegliche weitere Option noch "unverbraucht" bleibt. Ausserdem scheint es fuer den Patienten weniger Nebenwirkungen zu geben.
- Die andere (und auf diese deutet der zitierte Abstrakt) sieht einen Ueberlebensvorteil (hier nur Biochemisches Rezidiv Freiheit) in der zusaetzlichen Gabe einer ADT. 

Was also tun? (Sorry, diese Frage beschaeftigt mich schon laenger).

Im Sinne des (verstaendlichen) Trends zur Kombinationstherapie scheint die Kombination von Bestrahlung und systemischer Therapie durchaus vernuenftig zu sein. Dazu gibt es auch Studien (s.o). Aber was ist mit der "lokalen" Therapie die nach PSMA PET CT erfolgt? Sollte die Cyberknife Behandlung von den aufgefundenen Lymphknoten nicht auch von einer systemischen Therapie begleitet werden? Wenn eine ADT von 4 Monaten die (BC)Rezidivfreiheit so deutlich erhoeht, waere sie nicht auch als Begleittherapie eben fuer die "gezielte" lokale Therapie (Cyberknife etc.) praedestiniert? 

Gibt es dazu Studien?

Eva

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe mir vier lokale Lymphknotenmetastasen mit Cyberknife bestrahlen lassen. Die Ärztin bestand darauf dass ich während der Bestrahlung und danach Hormontherapie mache. 

Offenbar orientiert sie sich an der S3 Empfehlung 5.59:
"Wenn eine Strahlentherapie bei Patienten mit histologisch gesicherten Lymphknotenmetastasen eingesetzt wird, soll sie in Kombination mit einer hormonablativen Therapie von mindestens zwei, besser drei Jahren Dauer durchgeführt werden."

Ich wollte mich aber lieber entsprechend der von LowRoad genannten Studie mit 4 Monaten vorher und 2 Monaten nachher begnügen. Vielleicht kann man die S3 Empfehlung auch mit einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie erfüllen?

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Georg

Wer Dir wann welche Spritze gibt, ist einzig und allein deine Sache.

Carpe diem
Konrad

----------


## eca_ch

Danke Georg,

Habe das vorher nie wahr genommen, dass vor der lokalen Therapie eine Hormontherapie begonnen wird. Hatte die lokale Therapie immer als Stand-alone gesehen.

Zeigt mal wieder das ich ziemlich wenig Ahnung Wäre ja schön wenn das so bleiben könnte. 

Eva, die grade ihren dreijährigen bespassen muss. Uff.

----------


## Georg_

Eva, ich hatte bisher nicht den Eindruck dass Du wenig Ahnung hast und glaube das auch nicht so recht.

Eine begleitende Hormontherapie wird nur bei einer Bestrahlung empfohlen. Alle nicht-medikamentösen Therapien bezeichnet man als lokale Therapien, also auch die Operation. Hier wird eine begleitende Hormontherapie nicht empfohlen.

Nachdem was ich bisher gelesen habe wird bei Cyberknife nicht einheitlich eine begleitende Hormontherapie eingesetzt. Offensichlich gehen die Meinungen hier auseinander.

Georg

----------


## eca_ch

Georg, es ist mehr Ahnung als ich gerne hätte, wäre ich dich gerne krankheitsspezifisch ignorant geblieben... (wie wohl alle hier).

Mein Wissen reicht noch nicht mal aus mich präzise auszudrücken und die richtigen Fragen zu stellen (die, auf die es eine Antwort gibt und die einen weiterbringen). Aber ich bin ja noch jung :L&auml;cheln: 

Zurück zum Thema: es schien mir so, dass mit dem Sichtbarwerden der Metastasen im PSMA PET CT eine neue Art der Salvage Therapie betrieben wird, bei der oft nur lokal gezielt bestrahlt wird. In dem Zusammenhang habe ich noch nie von HT gehört, was mich etwas verwundert hat...
Kurzzeitige HT und Bestrahlung von im PET CT sichtbaren Metastasen, z.b. bei/nach BCR (Biochem. Rezidiv) nach Prostatektomie, wäre das sinnvoll oder  züchte ich mir so die "Hormonresistenz " nur schneller?

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... oder  züchte ich mir so die "Hormonresistenz " nur schneller?


Nein, das glaube ich nicht.
Die Kastrationsresistenz hat man, oder man hat sie eben nicht.
Bis die gegebenenfalls 'auftritt' in Form eines steigenden PSA unter
Hormontherapie, brauchen die resistenten Zellen erst mal viele
Verdoppelungszyklen. Für eine Knolle von etwa 1cm ø braucht
es etwa eine Milliarde Zellen. Um die zu erzeugen, braucht der
Krebs etwa 30 Verdoppelungszyklen, was bei einer Verdoppelungs-
zeit von 4 Monaten schon mal zehn Jahre ausmacht, unabhängig 
von jeder Therapie. 
Vor 10 Jahren habt ihr noch nicht mal in Alpträumen von Prostatakrebs
geträumt, und doch wurde schon damals entschieden über die
Kastrationsresistenz oder eben nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: Wer schreibt denn nun unter eca_ch,
'Eva', oder 'der Eine'?

----------


## Georg_

Eva,

vielleicht vorab: mit einem sehr langsam steigenden PSA von jetzt 0,02 kannst Du Dich erstmal beruhigt zurücklehnen. Bestrahlt wird erst ab 0,2 ng/ml und ein PSMA PET/CT wird normalerweise ab 1,0 ng/ml gemacht damit man sicher ist auch etwas zu sehen.




> dass mit dem Sichtbarwerden der Metastasen im PSMA PET CT eine neue Art  der Salvage Therapie betrieben wird, bei der oft nur lokal gezielt  bestrahlt wird


Diese Therapie wurde bisher erst in einigen kleineren Studien untersucht und ist (noch) nicht leitliniengerecht. Wie gesagt, ab einem PSA von 1,0 könnte man erst diese Metastasen sehen. Die Wirkung einer Bestrahlung kann man nach den vorliegenden Studien immer mit einer begleitenden Hormontherapie verstärken. Im Einzelfall kann der Arzt diese Verstärkung nicht für erforderlich halten.

Normalerweise wird man in einer Rezidivsituation mit der Bestrahlung beginnen bevor die Metastasen im PSMA PET/CT sichtbar werden.

Wie Konrad schon sagte sind neben anderen Tumorzellen auch wenige resistente Krebszellen in einer befallenen Prostata vorhanden. Wenn man mit einer Hormontherapie die Tumorzellen bekämpft so entwickeln sich die resistenten Krebszellen ungebremst weiter und sind dann später keine Minderheit mehr.

Siehe dazu Haffner:Tracking the clonal origin of lethal prostate cancer

----------


## eca_ch

> PS: Wer schreibt denn nun unter eca_ch,
> 'Eva', oder 'der Eine'?


Ich glaube nicht an gemeinsame Bettdecken. Noch weniger glaube ich an gemeinsame Forenkonten. eca_ch bin ich, die Frau des (fuer mich) Einen, Eva. eca_ch ist aus meinem kurzen Vornamen und meinem kurzen Nachnahmen zusammengesetzt. Da ich mit eca, was mir am liebsten gewesen waere, noch nicht genuegend Buchstaben fuer einen Screennamen hatte, ist das_ch noch angefuegt worden. Nein, kein guter Name. Ist aber jetzt so.




> Eva,
> vielleicht vorab: mit einem sehr langsam steigenden PSA von jetzt 0,02 kannst Du Dich erstmal beruhigt zurücklehnen. Bestrahlt wird erst ab 0,2 ng/ml und ein PSMA PET/CT wird normalerweise ab 1,0 ng/ml gemacht damit man sicher ist auch etwas zu sehen.


ja, wir lehnen uns gerade etwas zurueck, aber ein PSA von 0.02 ng/ml ist bei uns leider Geschichte. Wir sind nach einem Peak bei 0.1 ng/ml 9 Monate nach RPE jetzt wieder bei 0.05 ng/ml (siehe Profil). Und da es mich unglaublich stresst, dass mein Partner evt. nicht miterleben koennte, dass die Kids die Schule abschliessen, bin ich doch immer wieder mit der Thematik beschaeftigt und tue, was ich gut kann, lernen.




> Wie gesagt, ab einem PSA von 1,0 könnte man erst diese Metastasen sehen. Die Wirkung einer Bestrahlung kann man nach den vorliegenden Studien immer mit einer begleitenden Hormontherapie verstärken. Im Einzelfall kann der Arzt diese Verstärkung nicht für erforderlich halten.
> Normalerweise wird man in einer Rezidivsituation mit der Bestrahlung beginnen bevor die Metastasen im PSMA PET/CT sichtbar werden.


Entschuldige bitte, aber hier zweifele ich. 
am 16.3.2016 schrieb fs in dem Faden starker-psa-anstieg-nach-op-und-bestrahlung (page11) Folgendes:




> Auf dem aktuellen EAU 2016 in München (europäischer Urologenkongress, war aber praktisch die ganze Welt vertreten) gab es viele Vorträge zu PSMA-PET und praktisch alle Kollegen "around the world"
> haben bei PSA > 0.2 ng/ml mit Untersuchungen angefangen! Laufende Hormontherapien waren keine Kontraindikation.
> Es wurde aber auch über bis zu 10% PS;A-negative Tumoren berichtet und interessanter Weise bei zunehmender Resistenzbildung eine HOCHregelung des PSMA


Deshalb werde ich, bei einem weiteren Anstieg auf ~0.2 ng/ml meinen Mann zum PSMA PET CT treten, - und wenn wir es aus eigener Tasche zahlen muessen. Wenn man etwas sieht, ist das eine wertvolle Chance, wenn nicht kann ich immer noch blind bestrahlen... Die Frage, die ich aber immer noch nicht sortiert hab, ist ob eine begleitende Hormontherapie in diesem Setting sinnvoll waere. Aber das kann man vielleicht erst entscheiden, wenn es dann soweit ist und hoffentlich sieht die Studienlage dann noch besser aus.

Eva

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Eva,

 meine 1 ng/ml kamen aus dem Bericht aus Magdeburg, Seite 31:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...urg%202016.pdf 

Auf Seite 7 ist außerdem angegeben, welche Detektionsraten bei welchem PSA Wert erwartet werden. Die 0,2 sind danach schon sehr niedrig und dürften weniger als 50% Detektionsrate erreichen.

 Unter Hormontherapie sind diese Werte nicht anzusetzen. Mir fällt jetzt wieder ein, dass ich selbst unter Hormontherapie bei 0,07 ng/ml ein PSMA PET/MRT habe machen lassen und das zeigte sehr gut die bekannten Metastasen plus eine weitere.




> Wenn man etwas sieht, ist das eine wertvolle Chance


Du musst Dir das so vorstellen, man sieht dann die größeren Metastasen, wahrscheinlich sind daneben aber kleinere, die man noch nicht sieht. Euer Arzt wird daher eine IMRT Bestrahlung empfehlen um alle Metastasen anzugehen. Eine Alternative wäre das PSMA PET/CT ein Jahr nach der Bestrahlung zu machen und dann zu versuchen noch sichtbare Metastasen mit Cyberknife nachzubehandeln.

Die Studienlage zur begleitenden Hormontherapie bei Bestrahlung ist eindeutig. Die S3 Leitlinie nennt die Studien, die ihrer Empfehlung zugrundeliegen.

 Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Eva,

ich habe gerade in dieser Studie gelesen, dass begleitende Hormontherapie bei Cyberknife keinen Sinn macht. Dies soll an den höheren Dosen liegen, mit denen bei Cyberknife in der Regel bestrahlt wird. "Our data also show no significant benefit for use of of ADT" heißt es in:
http://journal.frontiersin.org/artic...014.00240/full

Meine Ärztin hatte mich nur mit insgesamt 20 Gy bestrahlt, üblich bei Cyberknife sind 35 Gy für Prostatakrebs wie auch in dieser Studie dargestellt. Die empfohlene Hormontherapie entspricht dann ganz der S3 Leitlinie und kann bei niedrigen Dosen erforderlich sein.

Georg

----------


## eca_ch

Sali Georg,

Vielen Dank fuer den Pointer auf das Paper, - sowas hab ich mir gewuenscht. Als ich mir das Ganze aber dann naeher angeschaut habe, kam die Ernuechterung. So ganz trifft es vom Aufbau und Studiendesign nicht meine Fragestellung (geht im Paper nicht um Salvage SBRT + ADT sondern nur um SBRT und die entsprechende Dosis. Dementsprechend duenn sind die Fakten zur ADT, auch wenn die Aussage durchaus klar und mutig ist). Trotzdem danke nochmals. 

Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein anderes Paper hier zitieren und noch etwas suchen, aber ich muss jetzt meinen Sohn aus der Krippe holen. Wenn Interesse da ist, und ich die Zeit finde, kann ich ja noch mehr schreiben. Jetzt muss ich aber los.

Eva

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Eva,

normalerweise wird man als Salvage Bestrahlung IMRT einsetzen um auch die kleinsten Metastasen zu zerstören. Aber ich habe gut reden, ich selbst habe Cyberknife gegen meine Lymphknotenmetastasen eingesetzt. Im Cyberknife Zentrum haben sie mir aber dringend die IMRT Bestrahlung empfohlen. 

Wahrscheinlich muss ich irgendwann die Cyberknife Bestrahlung wiederholen oder mich doch zu einer IMRT Bestrahlung durchringen. Die Wiederholung der SBRT Bestrahlung (mit 1 Monat ADT) wird hier beschrieben:
https://ia601404.us.archive.org/9/it...717X-9-135.pdf
Der Autor erwähnt, dass dies wohl keine wirtschaftliche Therapie ist.

Wenn Du eine SBRT Salvage Bestrahlung auf die Prostataloge ohne Metastasen suchst, hier eine mit 12 Patienten - ohne ADT:
http://lib.ajaums.ac.ir/booklist/1-s...12975-main.pdf

Georg

----------


## eca_ch

Georg,

Lustig,  den Abstrakt eines sehr verwandten Papers [13] hatte ich auch gefunden, dann musste ich gehen. Schoen, dass Du das ganze Paper gefunden hast, spart mir die Suche. Danke.

Anyway:

"Es wurden zwei Bestrahlungsplaene verwendet. Die zwischen 2005 und Mai 2012 behandelten Patienten erhielten eine Dosis von 50 Gy in 10 Fraktionen a 5 Gy [...] kombiniert mit einer einzigen Injektion eines kurzwirksamen (1 Monat Depot ) LHRH-Analogon [13]. Den nach dieser Zeit behandelten Patientenwurde eine mittlere Dosis von 30 Gy in 3 Fraktionen von 10 Gy ohne begleitende LHRH verabreicht".

I wonder why....  Und auch kein Wort zu den unterschiedlichen Behandlungsregimen...

Aber ich hab jetzt Feierabend und mein Klavier erwartet mich. Bis spaeter.

Eva

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebe Freunde und Weggefährten,*
ich denke das Thema der begleitenden ADT zur Rezidivbestrahlung ist nun zur Genüge besprochen worden  zumindest was diesen Thread angeht.

Es darf wohl heutzutage als unbestritten gelten, dass beim Prostatakrebs eine begleitende ADT die Effektivität der Bestrahlung verstärkt, was sowohl in der Primärtherapie, aber auch in Rezidivsituationen gilt  es sind ja die gleichen Tumorzellen. Ob es angeraten oder vielleicht doch eine Übertherapie darstellen würde muss individuell entschieden werden. Grob geschätzt werden durch die Salvage-RT leider nur etwa 1/3 aller Patienten _"geheilt"_, sind somit langfristig therapiefrei. Da besteht durchaus Raum für Verbesserungen. Dies ist die Grundlage für Kombinationsverfahren, wie eine begleitende ADT. Wer damit ein schlechtes Gefühl hat, sollte sich offen dagegen entscheiden. Eine kognitive Dissonanz zwischen den eigenen Vorstellungen und der praktizierten Therapie ist sicher nicht wünschenswert. Aber bitte nicht versuchen die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen zurechtzubiegen.

----------


## Holger

Systemtest

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstract No.: e16568*

_Identifying candidates for prednisone to dexamethasone switch amongst patients with castration-resistant prostate cancer undergoing abiraterone therapy._


Bekanntlich kann ein Wechsel von 2*10mg Prednisone auf 1*0.5mg Dexamethasone bei Versagen einer Zweiltlinien Homrontherapie mit Abiraterone eine durchaus sinnvolle Option sein. In diesem Abstract aus Toronto (Canada) wird versucht ein wenig Prognostik in dieses Vorgehen zu bringen.

18 Patienten, von denen zuvor noch keiner eine Prednisone oder Dexamethasone Monotherapie bekommen hatte, wurden mit Abiraterone+Prednisone entsprechend dem Standardschema behandelt. Bei 44% der Patienten zeigte sich dabei ein PSA Abfall von  ≥50%, bei weiteren 17% lag der PSA Abfall zwischen 30 und 50%. Die durchschnittliche Behandlungsdauer betrug 213 Tage. Von den 11 Patienten mit definitivem Therapieansprechen hatten 4 ein erneuten PSA Abfall um ≥50% beim Wechsel von Prednisone auf Dexamethasone wenn Abiraterone+Prednisone zuvor nicht mehr funktioniert hatte. Auffällig dabei war die recht lange Wirksamkeitsdauer dieses Therapiewechsels von 202, 251, 399 und 587 Tagen! In 12 weiteren Patienten konnte der PSA Wert, durch Wechsel auf Dexamethasone, zumindest stabilisiert werden.

Bei Patienten, die primär schon nicht auf Abiraterone+Prednosine angesprochen hatten, war ein Wechsel auf Abiraterone+Dexamethasone wirkungslos!

Eine interessante Erkenntnis, die nahelegt, dass Dexamethasone doch irgendwie auf den Androgenrezeptor Signalweg wirkt. Erstaunlich auch die lange Therapiedauer dieses Ansatzes, wenn sich Wirksamkeit einstellt. Natürlich könnte man nun schlussfolgern, ob es nicht durchaus intelligenter wäre Abiraterone schon zu Beginn mit Dexamethasone zu kombinieren? Indizien sprechen dafür – definitive Vergleichsstudien sind aber noch nicht bekannt.

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstract No:e16573*

_Influence of statins on survival outcomes in men with metastatic castration resistant prostate cancer treated with abiraterone._

Es geistert ja schon lange durch die medizinische Literatur, dass die Einnahme von Cholesterin Senkern (Statine) eine positive Wirkung bei Prostatakrebs hat. Wobei nicht ganz klar ist, ob das Auftraten oder der Verlauf der Krankheit verbessert werden kann. Die bisher vorhandenen Daten stützen sich aber meist auf Patienten, die diese Medikamente wegen erhöhter Blutfettwerte ohnehin erhielten, also ein Confounding Bias nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann. 

Schon Dr. Leibowitz hat in den wilden Zeiten der 3-fachen Hormonblockade als Ersatz für kurativ intendierte aggressive Ansätze, den Einsatz von Statinen empfohlen – wollte sie sogar ins Trinkwasser gemischt sehen.

In dieser kleinen Studie aus Münster wurden 108 Männer mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs (mCRPC) mit Abiraterone entsprechend den Leitlinien behandelt. 21 Männer erhielten zusätzlich eine im Detail unbekannte Statintherapie, 87 Männer wurden ohne Statinergänzung mit Abiraterone behandelt. Der PSA Abfall um 50% unter Abiraterone bzw. Abiraterone+Statinen war vergleichbar: 57% zu 53%. Ebenso wie das progressionsfreie Überleben mit 9 und 10 Monaten, sowie das Gesamtüberleben mit 14 zu 18 Monaten.




> *Schlussfolgerungen:* 
> Die gleichzeitige Anwendung von Statinen neben einer Behandlung mit Abiraterone führt zu keiner Verbesserung des Überlebens oder anderen klinischen Nutzen bei Männern mit mCRPC. Eine Überdosierung von Statinen und die Interaktion mit anderen Medikamenten kann zu schweren Nebenwirkungen führen. Daher sollten Statine nicht bei Patienten mit mCRPC die mit Abiraterone behandelt werden zum Einsatz kommen, wenn dies nicht durch eine HCL (Hypercholesterinämie) geboten erscheint.

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Abstract No.: e16568*
> 
> Eine interessante Erkenntnis, die nahelegt, dass Dexamethasone doch irgendwie auf den Androgenrezeptor Signalweg wirkt. Erstaunlich auch die lange Therapiedauer dieses Ansatzes, wenn sich Wirksamkeit einstellt. Natürlich könnte man nun schlussfolgern, ob es nicht durchaus intelligenter wäre Abiraterone schon zu Beginn mit Dexamethasone zu kombinieren? Indizien sprechen dafür  definitive Vergleichsstudien sind aber noch nicht bekannt.


Ich habe noch eine ungeöffnete Dose Abirateron.
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal einen Rechallenge mit Dexamethason versuchen, 
natürlich nicht, ohne zuvor die Professorin zu konsultieren, die grad an ihrem 
Vortrag für die kommende Tagung in Chicago schreibt.


Auch ich,lieber Andi, versuche harte Landungen zu vermeiden!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstract No:5005*

_PRINCE: A phase III study comparing intermittent docetaxel therapy versus continuous docetaxel therapy in patients with castration-resistant prostate cancer.
_ 
Hier geht es um ein ganz spannendes Thema, das wir ja im übertragenem Sinne auch schon von der Hormonblockade (ADT) her kennen: Kann man auch einen Docetaxel Chemotherapie intermittieren?

Dazu wurde die oben erwähnte Phase-III Studie in Deutschland gestartet. Insgesamt wurden 187 Patienten in zwei Gruppen eingeteilt. Entweder bekamen sie wöchentlich oder dreiwöchentlich eine Docetaxel Chemotherapie, bis sich Wirkungslosigkeit einstellte, oder die Therapie wurde nach 12 Wochen unterbrochen. Eine Wiederaufnahme erfolgte dann erst bei wieder auftretender Progression. Die Hoffnung, die man damit verband war, dass sich die Belastung durch die Chemotherapie durch den Patienten verringern ließe, ohne die Wirksamkeit der Therapie zu gefährden.

Zumindest in Bezug auf das Gesamtüberleben scheint eine intermittierende Chemotherapie möglich zu sein, denn es betrug durchschnittlich 18.3 Monate bei den Pateinten mit dauerhafter Chemotherapie und 19.3 Monate bei intermittierender Therapie. Die durchschnittliche Pausenzeit bei intermittierender Therapie betrug etwa 15 Wochen, wobei die Gesamteinsatzdauer der Chemotherapie wieder vergleichbar war. Außer guter Verträglichkeit wurden leider keine Angaben zum Unterschied bei der Lebensqualität gemacht. Trotzdem, ein interessanter alternativer Ansatz für Patienten, die stark unter der Chemotherapie leiden.

----------


## LowRoad

> Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal einen Rechallenge mit Dexamethason versuchen,...
> 
> Auch ich,lieber Andi, versuche harte Landungen zu vermeiden!


*Lieber Konrad,*
das wäre mir schon sehr wichtig! Allerdings hatte ich bisher gedacht, dass du noch nie Abiraterone angewendet hast, also es somit kein _Rechallenge_ wäre? Hattest du nicht mit Enzalutamide angefangen? Nach Enzalutamide ist Abiraterone aber nur sehr wenig wirksam, da sich sogenannte Kreuzresistenzen bilden können, vornehmlich die bösen Splice Varianten (AR-V7). Das sollte zuvor getestet werden, bevor du mit Abiraterone/Dexamethasone einsteigst!

Wäre dieser Ansatz diskutabel, dann wird Abiraterone mit nur etwa 0.5mg Dexamethasone/Tag ergänzt - das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen! Bitte beachte diese geringe Dosierung, die in sehr seltenen Fällen bis auf 1mg/Tag hochgezogen wird. Rein rechnerisch müssten statt 10mg Prednosione etwa 1.6mg Dexamethasone/Tag eingesetzt werden!

Ein anderer Aspekt der Abiraterone Medikation ist die Struktur dieses Medikamentes, das in etwa dem der Androgene, wie Testosteron ähnelt, und auch in etwa so verstoffwechselt wird. Neuere *Untersuchungen von Sharifi und Kollegen* haben dabei zwei Metaboliten gefunden. Im ersten Schritt wird Abiraterone in das sogenannte _"Delta 4 abiraterone (D4A)"_, welches die eigentliche Progressionshemmende Funktion auf die Testosteronproduktion haben soll, umgewandelt. Im zweiten Schritt in das _"5α-Abiraterone"_,welches eher progressionsverstärkend wirken soll. Spannenderweise kann dieser zweite Umwandlungsschritt durch ein 5ARI wie Dutasteride (Avodart®) unterbunden werden. Ob sich daraus auch eine klinische Option entwickeln wird ist momentan offen, aber vielleicht einen Selbstversuch wert, da die Kosten niedrig und die Nebenwirkungen zu vernachlässigen sein sollten. Auch Myers hat schon von anekdotischen Einzelfällen berichtet, wo durch Dutasteride Ergänzung eine Abiraterone Resistenz aufgehoben werden konnte. Das Problem liegt wahrscheinlich in der ablehnenden Haltung der Ärzte 5ARIs gegenüber, was noch beschönigend formuliert ist. Nun ja, ich nehme es trotzdem seit nunmehr 7½ Jahren, auch ohne Abiraterone.

I look forward to your comments. Thank you.

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstract No:e23075*

_Correlation of AR-V7 expression in whole blood with efficacy of abiraterone acetate (ABI) in metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer (mCRPC) patients (pts).
_ 

Die Bedeutung der AR-V7 Splice Varianten kommt langsam in Fahrt. Ich hatte ja auch *hier im Forum schon davon berichtet*, und nun auf dem *ASCO ist es überall präsent*. Nochmals zur Erinnerung: liegen Androgenrezeptor Splice Varianten in signifikanter Zahl vor, dann hat weder Abiraterone noch Enzalutamide viel Wirksamkeit! Auch hatte ich auf einen Test im Labor Pachmann hingewiesen, der über zirkulierende Tumorzellen im Blut arbeitet. 

In diesem Abstract stellen Forscher aus Deutschland und Canada einen einfachen Bluttest zur Bestimmung der AR-V7 Variante vor. Es ist lediglich die Abnahme von 2.5ml Vollblut erforderlich, um daraus die Expressionen von *AR-V7*, FOXA1, GRHL2, HOXB13, KLK2, KLK3 und TMPRSS2:ERG zu ermitteln.

Zur Verifikation des Tests wurden 37 kastrationsresistente metastasierte Männer untersucht, die zuvor noch kein Abiraterone oder Enzalutamide erhalten hatten. 59% hatten zuvor eine Chemotherapie absolviert.

Als Bewertungskriterium wurde ein PSA Abfall um ≥50% oder zumindest ≥30%, das progressionsfreie- und das Gesamtüberleben betrachtet.37% der Pateinten hatten ein PSA Abfall um ≥50%.

48% der Pateinten hatten ein PSA Abfall um ≥30%Das durchschnittliche progressionsfreie Überleben betrug 3.8 MonateDas durchschnittliche Gesamtüberleben betrug 21 Monate 
  Bei 11% der Patienten konnten auch schon zu Beginn der Abiraterone/Enzalutamide Therapie AR-V7 Varianten in signifikanter Zahl nachgewiesen werden. Bei diesen Patienten war auch die ALP (alkalische Phosphatase  eventuell auf verstärkten Knochenumbau hinweisend), sowie der LDH (Lactatdehydrogenase) erhöht.Ein 50% PSA Abfall war bei 0% dieser AR-V7 positiven Männer, aber bei 42% der AR-V7 negativen Männern zu beobachten.

Ein 30% PSA Abfall war bei 0% der AR-V7+ Männer, aber bei 52% der AR-V7- Männern zu beobachtenDas progressionsfreie Überleben betrug 0.7Monate bei AR-V7+ und 4.0 Monate bei AR-V7-Das Gesamtüberleben betrug 5.5Monate bei AR-V7+ und 22.1 Monate bei AR-V7- 



> *Schlussfolgerungen:*
> Der Nachweis einer AR-V7 Expression im Vollblut war mit sehr schlechten Ergebnissen bei der Anwendung von Abiraterone assoziiert. Unsere Daten bestätigen den potentiellen Nutzen eines AR-V7 Tests als prognostischer und prädiktiver Biomarker für mCRPC. Die Validierung dieser Ergebnisse in größere Datensätzen ist im Gange.


Ich denke, dieser, und der Test auf BRCA1/2 Expression wird der nächste Schritt beim Prostatakrebs in fortgeschrittenen Stadien sein, um in Richtung Individualisierung wirklich einmal einen Schritt voranzukommen.

----------


## LowRoad

Forscher aus Schweden gingen der Frage nach, ob eine Docetaxel Chemotherapie nach der radikalen Prostatektomie den Verlauf der Erkrankung bei Hochrisikopatienten verbessern könnte. Dazu wurden in einer Phase-III Studie 459 Patienten zwischen 2005 und 2010 in zwei Behandlungsarme eingeteilt. Arm-A bekam 6 Wochen lang eine Docetaxel Chemotherapie, Arm-B erhielt diese adjuvante Chemotherapie nicht.

Als Hochrisikoerkrankung wurde folgende Pathologie definiert:

pT2 mit positiven Schnitträndern und GS ≥7pT3b und GS ≥7N1 und GS ≥7 

Etwa 84% der Patienten hatte eine pT3 Pathologie und etwa 37% ein Gleason Score zwischen 8-10. Bei 17% wurden befallene Lymphknoten erkannt.

Der primäre Endpunkt war das biochemische Rezidiv, welches ein Ansteigen des PSA Wertes nach der Operation und eventueller Chemotherapie über den Wert von 0.5ng/ml bedeutet. Dieser Endpunkt wurde von:

48% der Patienten im Arm-A (incl. 6 wöchentlichen adjuvanten Chemotherapien)39% der Patienten im Arm-B (ohne adjuvanten Chemotherapien) 




> Eine adjuvante Docetaxel Chemotherapie ohne Hormontherapie verbessert nicht das biochemische rezidivfreie Überleben nach radikaler Prostatektomie bei Hochrisiko Prostatakrebs.



Bekanntlich kann die Ergänzung mit einer Docetaxel Chemotharpie zum Testosteronentzug (ADT) bei zuvor noch unbehandelten Patienten mit weit fortgeschrittener Metastasierung einen klaren Überlebensvorteil generieren. Ob das auch bei relativ geringer Metastasierung und einer ergänzenden operativen Entfernung der Prostata sinnvoll wäre, wurde hier nicht untersucht! Es kann lediglich festgestellt werden, dass eine alleinige Chemotherapie, ohne begleitende ADT bei Hochrisiko-Patienten unsinnig erscheint. Das begründet sich möglicherweise durch die relativ niedrige Wachstumsrate von lokalen, oder nur lokoregional gestreuten Erkrankungen, was die Empfindlichkeit für eine Chemotherapie herabsetzen könnte  so wird *im Medscape Artikel* spekuliert.

2015 wurde auf dem ASCO *eine Studie vorgestellt*, die einen kleinen Überlebensvorteil bei Hochrisiko-Patienten zeigen konnte, die vor einer ADT + Strahlentherapie noch eine vorlaufende Chemotherapie erhielten.

Überhaupt scheint die Kombination aus ADT + Strahlentherapie bei Hochrisiko-Patienten generell einen kleinen Vorteil gegenüber operativen Ansätzen zu haben, was bei Dr. Gerald Chodak zu der etwas provokanten Frage führt: *High-Risk PCa: Start With Radiation, ADT?*

I look forward to your comments. Thank you.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Low Road,

Danke für Deine Mühe, diese Abstrakte einzustellen.

Das ist aber der Einzige Kommentar, den ich abgeben kann :-)    
Ansonsten warte ich mal, ob etwas für mich Passendes dabei ist....
(Die ARV7 Untersuchung hatte ich schon mal, allerdings ohne Ergebnis, da zu wenig tumorverdächtige Zellen im Blut)

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Moin Uwe,

"zu wenig" hört sich ein bischen so an, dass Du einem anderen Ergebnis hinterher trauerst. Glaube ich aber nicht...

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner,

da glaubst Du richtig....ich hätte schreiben sollen, "glücklicherweise zu wenig...."

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## eca_ch

Sali Zusammen

ich habe leider nicht viel Zeit, deshalb nur kurz und vielleicht nicht ausreichend durchdacht eine Frage/Anmerkung:

*ASCO: Docetaxel Falls Short in High-Risk Prostate Cancer*Ich habe das Paper (?) nicht gelesen aber mir stellt sich spontan die folgende Frage:

"Es kann lediglich festgestellt werden, dass eine alleinige Chemotherapie, ohne begleitende ADT bei Hochrisiko-Patienten unsinnig erscheint" 

Das beruht vermutlich auf der Feststellung, dass die biochemische Rezidivfreiheit (BCR Freiheit) nicht durch Doxetaxel Therapie verlaengert wurde. Die Grundvoraussetzung fuer diesen Schluss ist, dass die (BCR Freiheit) in diesem Krankheitsstadium mit dem Gesamtueberleben der Patienten korreliert. (Tut sie das?) Wenn dem nicht so ist, - wenn z. B. die BCR Freiheit zwar verkuerzt aber das Gesamtueberleben durch die fruehe Chemo verbessert wird, (z. B. durch Veraenderung des Tumors -- denke da an AR-V7- vs +) waere die oben stehende Aussage wohl nicht so richtig. 

Alles was ich sagen will, ist, dass wir fuer eine abschliessende Beurteilung vielleicht nicht genug Daten haben. Das ist dann (hoffentlich fuer die Teilnehmer) erst in >15 Jahren moeglich.


@LowRoad sorry wenn ich Quatsch schreibe

Eva

----------


## LowRoad

*Eva,*
Eine Nachfrage kann niemals Quatsch sein!

Sicher hast du auch recht damit, dass die biochemische Rezidivfreiheit als Surrogate Parameter nicht direkt mit dem Gesamtüberleben korreliert, was der einzig gültige Endpunkt zur Beurteilung von therapeutischen Maßnahmen bei Krebserkrankungen ist.

Gemeint wäre dann aber eher der positive Fall, also wenn eine experimentelle Therapie die biochemische Rezidivfreiheit verlängert, ist damit zwar eine weiter zu verfolgende Hypothese geboren, aber noch kein Beweis erbracht, dass damit auch das Gesamtüberleben verbessert werden könnte.

Im negativen Fall, also wenn eine experimentelle Therapie die biochemische Rezidivfreiheit nicht verlängert ist damit die Hypothese eigentlich erledigt, denn es hat sich bisher noch nicht gezeigt, dass damit trotzdem das Gesamtüberleben verbessert werden könnte. Obwohl theoretisch möglich  ist es praktisch noch nicht gezeigt worden.

Somit kann die Aussage des Abstracts _"Docetaxel Falls Short in High-Risk Prostate Cancer"_ schon als akzeptables Statement gewertet werden.

Hinweisen möchte ich noch auf *einen Beitrag von mir*, der die Bedeutung der Surrogate Marker beim PCA versucht zu beleuchten. Obwohl schon 2011 geschrieben, vielleicht doch noch von Bedeutung. Mann oh Mann  bin ich schon lange diesem verdammten Thema Prostatakrebs verbunden  ich fass es nicht!


_"Ich bleibe nicht stehen, du treibst mich immer weiter
Durch Asche und Feuer werde ich gehen
Ich bleibe nicht stehen, denn du treibst mich immer weiter
Durch Schnee und Eis werde ich gehen
Über Berge, durch die Wasser,
durch Regen der vor Kälte erfriert

Ich bleibe nicht stehen, du treibst mich immer weiter
Bis zum Rand, oh, zum Rande der Welt
Ich bleibe nicht stehen, du treibst mich immer weiter
Bis zum Ende, oh, zum Ende der Zeit
Über Steine, durch die Wälder,
durch Regen der in Hitze verbrennt

Gib mir noch ein wenig Zeit, bis zur Unendlichkeit,
kenne weder Rast, noch Ruh'.
Solange mein Licht noch brennt, bleibe ich nicht stehen!"_

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich wage mal wieder eine Spekulation:

Zu jedem Zeitpunkt im Verlauf einer Krebserkrankung 
erzielt eine systemische Chemotherapie denselben Erfolg:
Es werden z.B. 75% aller Krebszellen zerstört.
Der Rest wächst weiter.
Egal also, ob ein junger Mann schon Jahre vor der Diagnose,
oder ein alter Mann, der mit dem Sterben an Krebs ringt:
Die gleiche Therapie bringt in der Endabrechnung etwa die 
Therapiedauer plus zwei Verdoppelungszeiten, also jene Zeit, 
bis der PSA wieder den Ausgangswert erreicht hat.
Egal, ob parallel andere Therapien laufen, die diesen
simplen Mechanismus verdecken.

Ich schulde noch eine Antwort auf einen früheren Beitrag:




> _ Zitat von Hvielemi 
> Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal einen Rechallenge mit Dexamethason versuchen,...
> 
> _
> *Allerdings hatte ich bisher gedacht, dass du noch nie Abiraterone angewendet hast, also es somit kein Rechallenge wäre? Hattest du nicht mit Enzalutamide angefangen? Nach Enzalutamide ist Abiraterone aber nur sehr wenig wirksam, da sich sogenannte Kreuzresistenzen bilden können, vornehmlich die bösen Splice Varianten (AR-V7). Das sollte zuvor getestet werden, bevor du mit Abiraterone/Dexamethasone einsteigst!*
> 
>  I look forward to your comments. Thank you.


Abirateron hab ich nach Xtandi und diesem damals vergeblichen 
zu langen Spekulieren auf die VT-Studie genommen. Es hat innert Wochen 
den zuvor tausendfach gestiegenen PSA bei etwa 40ng/ml stabilisiert.
Siehe meinen PSA-Verlauf Oktober 2015 [1].
Die bereits eingefädelte Bestrahlung mit CyberKnife hatte ich dennoch
angetreten, sodass wir von meinem Versuch mit Abirateron/Prednison
nur den erfolgreichen Start kennen, und den abschliessenden Nadir 
im Dezember. 

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Zu jedem Zeitpunkt im Verlauf einer Krebserkrankung erzielt eine systemische Chemotherapie denselben Erfolg:...


*Nein,* das ist nicht so! Eine Chemotherapie kann schon von Beginn an unwirksam sein, oder ihre Wirksamkeit im Laufe der Behandlung verlieren. Wieviel Tumormasse bei einer Chemotherapie zerstört wird bestimmt vor allem das genetische Makeup. Die von dir hier manchmal vorgebrachte generalisierende Vereinfachung wirkt etwas verstörend auf mich. Du bist ja nun auch schon lange im Geschäft, so dass du doch wissen musst, dass gerade Prostatakrebs nicht die eine Erkrankung ist, die bei schematischen Gießkannentherapien immer gleich reagiert.

----------


## eca_ch

Danke Lowroad, wie ueblich eindeutig und ueberlegt.  In Anlehnung an die Salvage RT vs. Adjuvant RT Diskussion, bei der auch haeufig angefuehrt wird, dass bei der adjuvanten Bestrahlung fuer eine groessere Zeitspanne kein biochemisches Rezidiv beobachtet werden kann als fuer die Salvage RT aber trotzdem das Gesamtueberleben nicht signifikant verbessert wird, musste ich aber nachfragen  :L&auml;cheln: 

In diesem Zusammenhang vielleicht lesenswert:
https://prostatecancerinfolink.net/2...fter-10-years/
oder auch
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/results/NCT00004054

(ich habe *kurz* gesucht, aber die Studien nicht gefunden, wenn ich etwas bekanntes wiederhole, sorry - und ich halte mich kurz - mein Klavier wartet!)

Auswertung einer 2004 (vor Docetaxel) begonnen Studie bei der ADT + RT + Chemotherapie (paclitaxel + estramustine + etoposide ) Hochrisikopatienten (Gleason 7 und groesser, hohes PSA) gegeben wurden:

Gesamtueberleben: ADT + RT: 65% nach 10 Jahren.
Gesamtueberleben: ADT + RT + Chemo mit :63 % (kein signifikanter Unterschied)

Lokale Progression: ADT + RT: 11%
Lokale Progression: ADT + RT + Chemo (siehe oben) 7 % (kein signifikanter Unterschied)

Fernmetastasen: ADT + RT 16 %
Fernmetastasen: ADT + RT + Chemo (siehe oben) 14% (kein signifikanter Unterschied)

Krankheitsfreies Ueberleben: ADT + RT Gruppe: 22 %
Krankheitsfreies Ueberleben: ADt + RT + Chemo (siehe oben) 26% (kein signifikanter Unterschied)

So, jetzt zu den anderen Tasten.

----------


## Georg_

Eva,

hier ein paar Quellen zu dem Thema adjuvante Strahlentherapie:

Vortrag Prof. Wiegel: http://dgu.conference2web.com/content/91

Thompson: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19167731

Bolla: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23084481

Briganti: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21354694

Pilepich: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15817329

Gruß

Georg

----------


## eca_ch

Danke Georg.

Eva

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gesamtueberleben: ADT + RT: 65% nach 10 Jahren.
> Gesamtueberleben: ADT + RT + Chemo mit :63 % (kein signifikanter Unterschied


Klar, dass die frühe Chemo keinen Vorteil bringt.
Die anderen Männer haben sie einfach später bekommen und dadurch erst noch
vom weniger toxischen und wirksameren Docetaxel profitiert:




> . Docetaxel is far more effective and far less toxic than the chemotherapy used in this study.
>  The study also used a radiation dose of only 70 Gy, which we now know to be inadequate


Einmal mehr:
Keine unnötigen Therapien auf Vorrat!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Eva,*
ich weiß jetzt nicht recht, was uns diese Studie, die du aus dem Infolink hierher gebracht hast, heute noch sagen kann? Durchgeführt in einer Zeit, in der Docetaxel als einzig bekannt wirksame Chemotherapie beim Prostatakrebs noch nicht zugelassen war, wurde einen sehr giftigen Cocktail mit Paclitaxel/Estramustine/Etoposide eingesetzt. Das damit die Toxizität für das Krankheitsstadium unakzeptable Raten ausgewiesen hat, verwundert nicht. Ebenso wundert es nicht, dass diese Chemo-Kombination das Ergebnis nicht verbessert hat. Damit ist aber noch nicht gesagt, dass dieses Ergebnis auch für Docetaxel gelten würde, denn erst Docetaxel konnte ab dem Jahr 2004 einen echten Überlebensvorteil für eine Chemotherapie beim PCA bewirken! Die Heilungsraten für die RT+ADT Kombination bei lokal fortgeschritten erkrankten Männern ist heute auch derart hoch, dass man aktuell wohl nicht an eine Ergänzung mit einer so toxischen Kombination denken würde, denn die Nebenwirkungen einer Docetaxel Chemotherapie können lange anhalten. Da ist man bei Therapien mit kurativer Intention sehr vorsichtig. Bei anderen Krebserkrankungen ist das durchaus anders.

Und noch ein Wort zur Progressionsfreiheit als Surrogate-Marker. Natürlich muss man auch die Länge der Progressionsfreiheit in die Bewertung einbeziehen. Wenn statt 2 Monaten 20 Jahre Progressionsfreiheit das Ergebnis wäre, dann würde man sich wohl auch auf diesen Hilfsparameter verlassen können  der Ruf nach Studien mit einem Überlebensvorteil wäre unnötig. Ist der Gewinn an Progressionsfreiheit aber nur 2 Monate, dann reicht das sicher noch nicht aus. Auch spielt die Nachbeobachtungszeit und das generelle Alter der Patienten eine große Rolle. Ein bisschen Recherche, Erfahrung, Fingerspitzengefühl und viel Nachdenken ist hier gefragt  nicht jedermanns Sache, wie wir auch hier im Thread wieder mal erkennen können.

*Nein* Konrad, Vorratstherapien gibt es nicht! Entweder ist der Ansatz wirksam, Lebenszeitverlängernd bzw. Symptomlindernd, oder eben nicht. Und nochmals, *nein*, diese von Eva referierte Studie hat nicht gezeigt, dass eine frühe Chemotherapie grundsätzlich keinen Vorteil bringt! Aktuell ist die ADT+(Docetaxel)Chemo Kombi upfront der Standard-Of-Care bei weit fortgeschritten-metastasierten Prostatakrebs Patienten. Ob diese Kombination auch bei einer Strahlentherapie vorteilhaft wäre oder nicht ist momentan unbekannt!

----------


## LowRoad

*Abstract No:8500*

_Bayesian randomized trial comparing intensity modulated radiation therapy versus passively scattered proton therapy for locally advanced non-small cell lung cancer._


Hier geht es zwar nicht um Prostatakrebs, sondern um das nicht kleinzellige Bronchialkarzinom (NSCLC), welches in einer randomisierten Studie entweder mit IMRT oder einer 3D-konformalen Protonentherapie behandelt wurde. In den einschlägigen *medizinischen Foren* wird diese Studie als erste wirklich randomisierte Studie zur Erkundung der Wirksamkeit einer Protonentherapie gegenüber einer konventionellen IMRT beschrieben. Das macht das Ergebnis vielleicht auch für uns interessant, tobt doch ein regelrechter Krieg der Protonenverfechter gegenüber den Strahlenmedizinern, die darin kaum einen oder gar keinen Nutzen (beim Prostatakrebs) sehen.

Alle bisher veröffentlichten Daten waren immer retrospektiv, oder man versuchte den Verlauf der eigenen Patienten gegenüber dem bei einer Standardtherapie zu erwartenden Ergebnis zu präsentieren. Die Daten waren sicher nicht verzerrungsfrei, wie beispielsweise eine auch auf dem ASCO präsentierte Studie (*Abstract 8501*), die eine retrospektive Datenbankanalyse beschrieb. In der National Cancer Data Base (NCDB) konnten im Zeitraum zwischen 2004 und 2012 konnten etwa 140.000 Patienten mit NSCLC identifiziert werden, die irgendeine Art von konventioneller Bestrahlung erhielten. Nur 346 erhielten dabei eine Protonenbestrahlung bei dieser Indikation. Versuchte man zusammenpassende Patienten zu ermitteln (multivariate analysis for matched patients), so hatten die mit Protonenbestrahlung behandelten Patienten ein etwa 25% geringeres Mortalitätsrisiko. 

Solche Ergebnisse werden dann natürlich schnell und gerne von den Protonenanbietern aufgegriffen, die versuchen müssen ihre Anlagen auszulasten. Betrachtet man sich allerdings die Patienten genauer, dann waren die mit Protonenbestrahlung behandelten Männer jünger, in besserem Allgemeinzustand und wohlhabender  was generell ein eher proaktiveres Therapiekonzept vermuten lässt.

Es fehlt also schon an randomisierten Daten. Beglückwünschen kann man dazu den zwei teilnehmenden Kliniken in den Staaten, nämlich das Massachusetts General Hospital Cancer Center in Boston und das M.D. Anderson Cancer Center in Houston. Es wurden 255 Patienten in diese Studie eingebracht, und für diese Patienten eine Bestrahlungsplanung sowohl für die IMRT als auch für die 3D-PBRT gemacht. Wenn beide Pläne identische Dosis im Zielvolumen ergaben, wurden die Patienten randomisiert. 92 erhielten eine IMRT und 57 eine 3D-PBRT. Bei dem Rest waren die Planungen nicht identisch, und sie wurden wieder aus der Studie entlassen.

*Die Ergebnisse:
*
*Therapieversagen nach 12 Monaten:*
* 15.6% in the IMRT group 
* 24.6% in the 3D-PBRT group

*Local recurrences rates:*
* 22.8% of the IMRT group
* 24.6% of the 3D-PBRT group

*Rate der Nebenwirkungen, hier Pneumonitis:*
* 7.2 percent in the IMRT group 
* 11.0 percent in the 3D-PBRT group


Die Autoren fassen das Ergebnis mit den Worten zusammen: 



> No differences were found between IMRT vs. 3DPT in TF in this randomized trial


Natürlich endet die Debatte um den Sinn oder Unsinn einer Protonentherapie beim PCA damit nicht, das wäre verfrüht. Lungenkrebs ist kein Prostatakrebs, und eine 3D-PBRT wie sie beispielsweise in Loma-Linda angeboten wird, ist in Deutschland gar nicht erhältlich. Hier gibt es, meines Wissens nur Kliniken mit Pencil-Beam Anlagen, die natürlich viel besser sein sollen. Ob man das alles jemals wird aufklären können? Ich weiß es nicht, denn die Fronten sind ziemlich verhärtet. Dies gilt aber nicht nur für die Protonentherapie, sondern auch für andere Formen der Behandlung, wie beispielsweise IMRT vs. SBRT, oder ganz generell Operation vs. Bestrahlung.

Zusammenfassend möchte ich meinen, dass dies wieder einmal bestätigt, dass retrospektive Daten nicht immer in randomisierten Studien reproduzierbare Ergebnisse liefern, also immer mit etwas Vorsicht zu behandeln sind. Ansonsten müssen wir weiter auf entsprechende Studiendaten warten, und jeder ist in der Entscheidung auf sich allein gestellt.

----------


## Georg_

> Ich weiß es nicht, denn die Fronten sind ziemlich verhärtet. Dies gilt  aber nicht nur für die Protonentherapie, sondern auch für andere Formen  der Behandlung, wie beispielsweise IMRT vs. SBRT, oder ganz generell  Operation vs. Bestrahlung.


Und wie soll der Patient entscheiden was "Schlechtreden der Konkurrenz" und was sachliche Information ist? Theoretisch ist der Arzt verpflichtet neutral zu beraten und nicht das Vertrauen und die Unerfahrenheit des Patienten auszunutzen.

Wenn ich in ein Restaurant gehe und frage "Was können sie empfehlen?" dann erwarte ich als Antwort nicht: "Das Lokal nebenan". Aber wenn es um die Gesundheit geht sollte nicht auf Kongressen und in Fachartikeln gegeneinander geschossen werden. Aber es geht eben um wirtschaftliche Interessen und die Auslastung der eigenen Klinik.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Wie schon einmal bemerkt, sind Mediziner auch nur Menschen, mit ihren Vorstellungen und Erfahrungen. Diese bringen Sie bevorzugt an den Mann, was nicht verwerflich ist, da sie über andere Optionen meist weniger informiert sind.

Aber auch Patienten haben manchmal klare Vorstellungen über die angebotenen Verfahren. Gerade in Sachen Protonentherapie wütete hier auch im Forum gelegentlich ein Kampf, als ob es um den Bestand des Abendlandes ginge. Andere Präferieren immer eine SBRT (stereotactic body radiation therapy  aka. CyberKnife) gegenüber einer IMRT mit teilweise abenteuerlichen Behauptungen. Ist eine Behandlung des metastasierten Prostatakrebses noch sinnvoll oder nicht? Auch hier gibt es wenig Konsens.  Vor etwa 15 Jahren war die Dreifache Hormonblockade nach Leibowitz der letzte Schrei, heute würden die Leute sich lieber 5 mal operieren und 10 mal bestrahlen lassen, bevor sie in eine Hormonblockade einzusteigen willens wären.

Bei all den hier im Forum so engagiert vorgetragenen Meinungen bleibt leider die wissenschaftliche Evidenz etwas auf der Strecke. Ich bemühe mich nun schon seit Jahren dies zu korrigieren, merke aber, dass mir langsam die Kraft dazu fehlt.

Naja, heute war ich beim Doc, Routinemeeting, wir haben auch über einige ASCO Papers gesprochen (beispielsweise *dies* und *das*) und er hat mir was ganz Neues verschrieben. Soll der ultimative Durchbruch bei der Behandlung aller Leiden sein  fast schon wie in der Alternativmedizin:

----------


## uwes2403

Nun lass uns doch bitte nicht im Dunklen tappen....:-)

----------


## Georg_

Das ist dieses Bild.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Georg

P.S. Laughter = Gelächter, LOL = laugh out loud.

----------


## uwes2403

Danke.... :-)

----------

